# Windows XP auf USB-Platte installieren?



## Anime-Otaku (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob ich ohne Probleme Windows auf einer USB-Festplatte installieren kann und natürlich auch von dieser starten kann (direkt oder über grub).

Warum will ich das? Ganz einfach...ich will meine Hauptplatte Windows frei bekommen und Windows nur noch für spezielle Fälle starten müssen(z.B. Lan-Partys)


----------



## Chillstrike (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo Otaku,

ja sicher kannst du das ohne weiteres tun. Das einzige was du beachten musst, ist das dein PC auch von USB booten kann --> Dann einfach bei der Installation von Wíndows die USB Festplatte auswählen.

Desweiteren solltest du wissen das du mit der Festplatte nur deinen Computer booten solltest, falls nicht und die Hardware ist anders als bei deinem System, wird Windows dich auffordern es erneut zu aktivieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Viele Grüße 

Der Chill


----------



## gorim (1. März 2007)

Da muß ich leider widersprechen. Einfach auf USB-Platte installieren und XP läuft (nicht). Man hat jede menge Nacharbeit zu erledigen, bis XP bootet und korrekt läuft. Das fängt bei Problemen mit der Auslagerungsdatei an und hört bei Registryänderungen nicht auf. Die Zeitschrift ct hat darüber einen Artikel gebracht vor einiger Zeit. Den habe ich zwar nur überflogen, aber die mußten sehr viel Aufwand betreiben, bis es stabil lief. Aber probieren geht über studieren. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Anime-Otaku (1. März 2007)

Dann danke ich mal für die Antworten, weißt du zufällig in welchem ct Heft das Stand, vielleicht habe ich es auch.

Jedoch werde ich so schnell nicht damit anfangen, es darauf zu installieren. Dazu fehlt mir momentan die Zeit.


----------



## gorim (1. März 2007)

Das müßte er sein. Auszug aus dem Heiseregister:



> XP-Stick
> Windows XP von USB-Laufwerken booten
> Axel Vahldiek
> Praxis,Windows XP,USB, Windows, XP, usbuhci, usbohci, usbehci, usbhub,
> ...



bis dann
gorim


----------

